
Funding innovation and various creative peaks - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2010/01/funding_innovation.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+scienceblogs%2FwDAM+%28The+Frontal+Cortex%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ilkhd2
I think that explanation is simple: The end of age discrimination in science.

